# NZXT Tempest



## Volt (Apr 1, 2008)

The enclosure market is a one tough cookie. From what Tempest offers, NZXT is certainly bringing an advanced feature set to the entry-level crowd or people seeking simple design. If you're on a tight budget, want to save up some money for better performing hardware and don't care about premium features like a removable motherboard tray you should check out this case.

*Show full review*


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 29, 2008)

This case is way underrated... 

At least 9/10


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 29, 2008)

hmm.. 3 drive bays.. No way to hide teh cables once again.. NZXT ftw


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 30, 2008)

There are ways to hide the cables. Did you read the review? See the pictures. Even with the cages, there are ways to hide the cables. Excellent review Volt. This may be my next case.


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 30, 2008)

Kind of looks like the Antec 900 but with more fans


----------



## Volt (Apr 30, 2008)

Score was lowered mainly because of this:

_Although the company advertises the chassis as an enthusiast case, based on the looks alone it’s far from what I consider to be enthusiastic. The cheap looking plastic is something I'm not fond of_.

Other con's are listed on the last page which justify the 7.8 score.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 30, 2008)

Kovoet said:


> Kind of looks like the Antec 900



yup! looks like NzXt are up to their old tricks again.


----------



## qwerty_lesh (May 5, 2008)

For budget casing, these have got to be better then some [they come with air filters for starters], id defidently buy one of these over a cm 690 without a doubt, then again id prolly try to fix the sound issues with it 
Their may be cases like the 300 and 1200 by antec which are around the same price point and prolly more solid, but im sure that their are some things that come with this case that antecs and others dont come with, been getting some of these tempests in at work but havent gotten the chance to tinker with one yet, tbh i went straight to the value and conclusions in ur review  but hey, i read exactly what i wanted to know about these, and have a good idea about their suitability. thanks volt


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 5, 2008)

the case is amazing

its got a good layout inside and for the sleeved cables and modular psu its fine for routing

couldnt have asked for a better case sure some of the front is plastic and the top is too but it is made of quality steel and has lots of airflow never mid the fans it has dust filters and holes in the front panel for airflow

psu is mounted on the bottom and it can accept even the largest of psu mines looks tiny in it

i noticed that the case in on the NZXT webpage and it has lots of links to reviews and one of them is to this site lol


----------



## zithe (Aug 5, 2008)

Sure... Maybe it does look like an Antec 900...

But this isn't as fugly.



Considering one of these cases. Or the apollo. An orange apollo with orange fans and blue cold cathodes and water cooling. Sounds like an acid trip.


----------

